# Cientificos crean electronica que se disuelve



## Chico3001 (Sep 27, 2012)

Asi como lo oyen... con este estudio sera posible crear componentes electronicos que una vez que terminen su funcion, se podran disolver en el cuerpo humano... desapareciendo completamente.... 

Interesante no?? 

http://www.medicaldaily.com/article...nvent-vanishing-electronics-dissolve-body.htm


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 27, 2012)

obsolesencia programada niver chuck norris.......


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2012)

Católicos locos en 3...2....

Nah en serio, hace cientos de años nos maravillábamos de ver un espejo, luego la luz, televisores armatrostes, hoy televisores flat, y celulares con televisores incluidos...mañana: LA ELECTRÓNICA SE DISUELVE EN AGUA

qué más vendrá luego? qué más podremos descubrir o inventar?

nadie lo sabe...excepto...

...los chinos  jajajajaja


----------



## morta (Sep 28, 2012)

Especial para silenciar a aquella gente que sabe algo y que las corporaciones no quieren que salga a la luz, la famosa frase: Que parezca un accidente, con esta va a ser mucho mas fácil de llevarlo a la practica.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL ¡¡¡ , chicos ya tenemos una nueva película, misión imposible 5 , todo lo desaparece cuando no hace falta y no tienen que ponerle dinamita ¡¡¡

muchos inventos están inventados pero no lo sacan a la luz hasta que echen fuera todo lo viejo que le quede ¡¡ saludos


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Especial para silenciar a aquella gente que sabe algo y que las corporaciones no quieren que salga a la luz, la famosa frase: Que parezca un accidente, con esta va a ser mucho mas fácil de llevarlo a la practica.


Para eso, segun se dice, ya hay bastantes metodos disponibles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Los políticos ya inventaron el dinero que se disuelve . . .


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los políticos ya inventaron el dinero que se disuelve . . .



JAJAJAJA muy buena señor dosmetros ¡¡ jajajaj muy buena


----------



## papichulo08 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola amigos esto me iso recordar a los calcos que pegabamos en el brazo, Electronica que se disuelbe como los calcos, y bueno dice la biblia que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol solo hay que re descubrirlo.


----------



## matrix01 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola a todos, esta bien la idea asi no abra que estraer los circuitos del cuerpo. Matrix01


----------



## Obsydian (Nov 10, 2012)

No entiendo demasiado de temas médicos, pero quizás esto ya se haya puesto en práctica con ciertas operaciones dentro del cuerpo humano llevadas a cabo con micro/nano robótica... ¿no creéis?  (Pregunto)


----------

